# Stud Pompano



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Slow bite this morning @ P'cola Beach. York landed this monster Pompano (20 inches to the fork) on super light tackle fishing in close for Whiting. I managed a couple of Bull Reds in the 36-38 inch range. Beautiful day, perfect surf, looked super fishy. Maybe they'll turn on this evening.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

wowsers.:notworthy:


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Dats a good one. Hopefully the big ones like that keep running through with the warmer weather


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Stud pomp!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hell yeah! I was suppose to make the wife dinner tonight but man you are about to get me in trouble as now I want to hit the beach this evening. Surf looks FANTASTIC!


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

Headed out now for 2 days of camping the pickens and fishing for pomps. That is a nice one indeed. Wish everyone luck, I'm looking for at least one bull. See you out there.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

...and it would be up there in our pomp tourney!


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

awesome


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Chris V said:


> ...and it would be up there in our pomp tourney!


I'm sure it would Chris. Close to 5#.

Hey, I asked for you at the store over the weekend. I was B & F to OBA Friday and Saturday for my son's Spring Break. Fished Johnson's Beach a couple of times, and for Sheepshead at Caribe. No luck. Bummed! Nobody had any live bait.

I'll catch you next time.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

All I got to say is Pompalicious!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations on the BIG! Pompano. Stand Tall!!:thumbsup:

You have accomplished something that many Pompano Fishermen dream about, but never achieve C2


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

That's a monster! Maybe one day I will get to land one like that. Awesome catch!


----------



## wuzahippy2 (May 15, 2011)

Awesome fish!! :notworthy:


----------



## wuzahippy2 (May 15, 2011)

Awesome fish !!


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

I weighed mine last week for the Pomp Tourney. 2.8 lbs. BUT, had to be in it 48 hours prior. Too bad...


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

female pompano..is that right? I been catching only males lately...lol 

congrats that's a nice fish. thanks x posting.


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Butterball!.....congrats.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

really nice pomp.:cool2:


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

What did she place in the gbbt pomp tourney


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

That's a beast! Great catch!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Damn. Every time we try for pompano, we end up with more hardheads than we can count... Haha. Great fish man!


----------



## rydabyk (Jun 8, 2008)

Now thats a nice fish!!!


----------

